# Getting started with a planted tank



## Rarisi (Apr 3, 2014)

I am currently working on setting up a 20g tall Betta Sorority tank and want it to be heavily planted. However, I know nothing about planted tanks. I've been keeping mbuna cichlids for years and was never really able to keep any plants without them quickly being destroyed. 

This tank was originally just bought as a breeder tank for cheap and I'm currently using the hood that came with some attached LEDs (I think five LED strips with 3 LEDs per strip). I'm not sure what level of lighting this would be. It looks bright, but I'd assume low lighting? 

My questions are...

1. Best type of substrate? Sand, gravel, etc...
2. Should I get better lighting or is what I have good enough?
3. What plants would you recommend (with current lighting)? 
4. Based on your suggestions, do I need to add CO2? How much?
5. Anything else I should know? 

Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You are asking for a whole book's worth of information. 
Have a look at the stickies and some posts in each forum to get more complete answers. 

Here are some more things to check:

Research the light you have by looking up all the info you can. It does sound like low light, though. If there are any manufacturer's information about it, start there. 

Substrate that holds some fertilizer for the plants is best. Research Cationic Exchange Capacity.


----------

